# Sunshine Coast



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone around the Sunshine Coast interested in a kayak Saturday or Sunday? I'm up here for the weekend (staying at Bli Bli) and am wanting to get out there. Never yakked up here, but have a couple of ideas... Might have a look at Eudlo Creek, Maroochy Creek (Up around Bli Bli) or even maybe troll around the heads at Mooloolaba if it's nice weather....

Any ideas would be more than appreciated, and anyone wanting a trip, more than happy for company.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sorry dan already tied up (there are a heap of us hitting bribie ocean side if your interested) if not6 give eudlo creek a go I got a few there last weekend. weather might be a bit choppy for outside but who knows.

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

they have been getting some stonka bream some one 2kg model was weighed in at my mates tackle shop tacklebusters at mooloolabah a few days back. might be worth a go they have been getting them around the moorings in the mooloolah river on plastics

Lee


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

It's certainly windy up here today... Finished work at Caloundra, and the fourby was nearly lifting off! :lol:

I was thinking Eudlo would be the best bet.... Put in a Fishermans Rd (? I think that's it? The ramp near the mouth of Eudlo) and paddling up the creek. Probably do a troll and cast plastics to structure.

Might even sneak out for a quick one this arvo if I can.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

It's blowing westerly this weekend guys.... so pretty much the whole coast will be kind of sheltered from the wind..... just might be hard getting back to shore from 2k out


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi There, if you get a chance go to Baroon Pocket great fishing up there in Malany about 30min from where your staying . I am working this weekend but you will find fish around the rock wall etc. Have fun and enjoy your stay


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

What time were you thinking of hitting Eudlo Creek?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure PDO - You maybe keen?


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm going to head up there and put in around 1pm for an afternoon session.

Might see you there.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

PDO - You've got mail :wink:


----------

